# I am so freaking irritated!



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I have not been on here for awhile, hope all of you are doing well. Exactly 9 months ago , at 42000 miles my Cruze started to misfire real bad. Engine light was on and so was traction control (completely stock). I brought my car to Bical Chevrolet in Valley Stream, NY for service and after 3 days they told me the cruze had a leaky valve cover gasket. I thought it was very strange (I was thinking ign coil) and asked them if they drove it, "yep, it runs great". I go pick up the car and 2 miles down the road everything goes to **** again, misfire, engine light , you name it. Drove it back and the tech replaces my ign module right away and everything is working fine. I was irritated but at least it was fixed. Last week (49,200 miles) the cruze starts the misfire all over again! TC light on , so is service engine. This time I go to Roberts Chevrolet to get it repaired due to the less then satisfactory work I received at Bical. They give me a call the next morning and said it would cost $670 to repair the vehicle?? The valve cover gasket is leaking, ign module is bad, spark plugs are fouled and The harness connector going into ign module needs to be replaced because Bical broke the clip! I said the car should be under warranty? They say no, my power train warranty does not cover any of this and they dont want to work on it, bring it back to Bical! I am so pissed, what is your take on this>?? Should it not be covered??? I called GM and waiting for a call back.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Some of us can't stomach irritation and use medication. When it comes to a car its an aftermarket warranty at a somewhat hefty price. Once they take a car apart it never seems to be put back correctly, same with the body for those of us who have had surgery! Good luck on this


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like you've had 2 crap-a$$ dealerships to deal with making repairs. Dollars to donuts, the first dealership probably didn't even touch the valve cover and billed GM for warranty work that was never performed. The second dealership doesn't want to get involved because they don't know what else the first dealer may have screwed up and don't want to be held responsible for whatever else may go wrong after they repair the obvious issues. Just my 2 cents ... but I'd try to find another servicing dealership, OR if not covered under warranty, a "word of mouth" reputable repair shop that others trust and have good things to say about.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Camshaft cover as they call it, well it does cover both the valves and the camshaft is a 40 buck part, comes with a new gasket, and 18 new bolts, and my granddaughter could replace it. Its a very common problem, does generate type A codes that have to be reset with a scanner, it's major problem is, it is made out of plastic sitting on a 220*F engine.

Did some idiot disconnect your ignition coil cable by the wires? And how do they know your coils are bad, did they test them? Carbon in gas is a 125 year old problem, reason why I clean my plugs by myself ever 15K miles, misfire, even a minor one can toast your catalytic converter.

I can certainly share your experience with extremely poor workmanship by my own local dealer. Had to redo everything they messed up, and they have the nerve to call themselves experts, don't know crap about all the electronics in these cars. Can't even do an oil change correctly. 

Ha, you may have to go to the top with GM, talk to a GM rep on problems, don't even know the first thing about their own vehicles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The valve cover gasket is covered under the Power Train warranty. The ignition rail and spark plugs aren't, but those are cheap and easy to replace yourself. I don't know about the ignition module.


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

i think we had this problem or will encounter it.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Well guys, the dealership won. GM told me the dealership refuses to touch my car and to pick it up. Unreal, I am so tired of these half ass dealerships and GM. We got burned on the Enclave multiple times and now this, I dont think my next car will be a GM. I dont care how much the parts are, it is the principle. I will bring the car back to the original half ass monkeys and let them fix it. See what happens.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before you take it in stop by an auto parts store and get them to read the CEL codes. Post those codes.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Obermd. I have a code reader and willbread codes when I pick up the car. I am very mech inclined and thinking of just doing this myself. I suppose I will stick with a ac delco ignition? Wjat brand gasket and type of spark plugs?? 

Thankz


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Has it been five years since your Cruze was first purchased? If not the gasket is a Powertrain warranty item. The ignition rail is at https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-D521...474335949&sr=1-1&keywords=cruze+ignition+coil. For spark plugs I'd go with the NGK IFR7X spark plugs until everything gets straightened out. The AC Delco plugs in the Cruze are actually the NGK IFR7X plugs. Make sure they're gapped to 0.028".

Keep your old ignition rail for the boots.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning. It is a 2014, I rather do the gasket myself. Screw them. I have snap-on torque wrenches to torque it down. I noticed last night that gmpartsonline.com sells a kit that includes valve cover, gasket and bolts. Should I get that??


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Be certain to use brake clean and compressed air to blow the oil out of the cover bolt holes......high probability of a hydro lock developing, breaking the bolt or stripping the threads.
Also.......use a inch lb. wrench....the torque is too low to be accurate using foot lb. wrench......same routine, broken bolts.

I see no need for a kit that includes bolts (unless you are notorious for breakage, heh heh). That kit though might be good to have so you end up with a good PCV in stock.

Rob


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> Well guys, the dealership won. GM told me the dealership refuses to touch my car and to pick it up. Unreal, I am so tired of these half ass dealerships and GM. We got burned on the Enclave multiple times and now this, I dont think my next car will be a GM. I dont care how much the parts are, it is the principle. I will bring the car back to the original half ass monkeys and let them fix it. See what happens.


Wow this really sucks, but what I don't quite understand & forgive my ignorance but it being a 2014, under 100K and obviously being within the 5/yrs. This would be a warranty claim fix?, What was the dealerships denying repairing the car or is GM saying no way on repair & if so what grounds? Did you somehow void your warranty?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Car is completely stock. This dealership said "we dont fix cars under warranty that another dealership worked on" the valve cover gasket was replaced 7k miles ago by another dealership that I did not care for. Gm said "sorry. They aren't budging"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm assuming you paid by credit card - dispute the charge on the grounds that the repair wasn't done properly. Do this in writing explaining the screwed up repair and include the fact that the car failed almost as soon as it was driven out of the service bay. You might also want to get your local TV troubleshooter involved. Dealerships absolutely hate bad press.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> Car is completely stock. This dealership said "we dont fix cars under warranty that another dealership worked on" the valve cover gasket was replaced 7k miles ago by another dealership that I did not care for. Gm said "sorry. They aren't budging"


Was the prior dealership a GM certified repair shop?, If so what would be the deny in saying 'because the other dealership worked on it' the previous dealership my car work was done very poorly & then I went to another dealership GM was accepting on any repairs & including the other dealership was happy to get the work & took good care of me.

Maybe try another dealership & open a dispute w/ GM customer care I wouldn't accept that result & would try further up on the chain to see if something could get done to your situation this would be unacceptable to me. You should not be penalized for said work done by prior dealership.

& also what *@obermd* mentioned dispute the charge w/ your credit card issuer & do all this in writing & start a chain of events & make someone answer & pay for these repairs, don't give up on the first result because a 2014 under 80K unacceptable! Best of luck to you in getting these things taken care of!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If you're interested in a coil I have one for sale.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...al-equipment-ignition-coil-65-shipped-us.html
I can send it to you for $50. If interested just send me a PM.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys. I never paid for anything and refuse to. They can kiss my ass. The dealership told GM that they dont touch other dealerships work due to headaches. I told them it was a simple gasket., not an engine!. GM said sorry, they are not budging. Long Island dealerships suck except for the saturn days. I miss the service from Saturn. My parts came in. I am picking up my car tomorrow. Will read codes before anything. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Giys. The ngk plugs arent showibg up. Can you confirm model?? Thks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Giys. The ngk plugs arent showibg up. Can you confirm model?? Thks


Stock is IFR7X7G


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> The dealership told GM that they dont touch other dealerships work due to headaches. I told them it was a simple gasket., not an engine!. GM said sorry, they are not budging.


Just to confirm, this is GM telling you directly and not what the dealer is telling you?

I can understand the dealer not wanting to do that, but at the end of the day, they're a GM dealer. They're going to have to follow GM's rules unless they want to become a ex-GM dealer. I find it difficult to believe that GM would go along with that. An independent shop can make their own rules, but a dealer is limited in what they can/can't do.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although it seems odd, a dealer is considered a agent for G.M. and although the corporation has policies that will get a dealer paid to 'unscrew up' another dealers work, it is at that dealers option whether they want the job or not.
I don't endorse this mindset, just stating facts.

However, now that you know how this dealer (number two) treats owners of the product they market, they wouldn't get the sweat off my sack and I would be happy to share my thoughts with anyone who would listen.

I also would be careful about directing much ire at the first dealer......seeing how the second dealer operates would have me wondering if anything related to their diagnosis is marginally credible.

I also suspect, since this is a second cam cover failure, you may have a failed check valve in the intake manifold.....this frequently causes a second failure.

Either go back to the first dealer or find a third......what a pain in the butt.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> ?..they wouldn't get the sweat off my sack and I would be happy to share my thoughts with anyone who would listen.
> 
> Rob


I hereby nominate this for post of the day!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys, The dealership TOLD GM they are not budging, they will not touch my car UNLESS I want to pay them $675 for coil, valve cover gasket and plugs. GM stated to me the dealership is privately owned and they cant do ****, unreal! I am not taking it to the original dealership or another one. I am fixing it myself. The original valve cover gasket was fine until the 1st dealership mis-diagnosed my car and replaced the **** gasket, now it leaks. How the **** does a ign coil go bad in 9000 miles beats me??? I need more help from you guys, tghe last part is coming in tomorrow.

1-) What is the torque rating on the valve cover gasket?
2-) the 1st dealership broke the tab off the ign coil plug, where can I get one???

thanks everyone!


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

1). The valve cover needs to be torqued to 79 inch-pound. which is mentioned by *@XtremeRevolution *in this excellent step-by-step instructions on how to replace the valve cover here - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...-replace-valve-camshaft-cover-1-4l-turbo.html this should be good for reference.

2). I am not quite sure where you can find this clip, someone will chime in shortly on maybe where you can find this.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Can it get any worse? I pick up my cruze and the employee says it is insulting to bring the car to them from another dealerships job! I leave and on my way home I notice all my change is gone. Door pockets had stuff that was thrown on floor and my driverside sun visor light door is broken off!! I have pics to post tonight. I called and left a vmail with manager


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Can it get any worse? I pick up my cruze and the employee says it is insulting to bring the car to them from another dealerships job! I leave and on my way home I notice all my change is gone. Door pockets had stuff that was thrown on floor and my driverside sun visor light door is broken off!! I have pics to post tonight. I called and left a vmail with manager


At this point I would get the local TV station's troubleshooter involved. I can understand dealerships not wanting to get involved in another dealership's work, but changing local dealerships should be considered and insult to the loosing dealership and a win for the new one.

There's only one thing that a dealership likes less than a lawyer and that's a reporter asking why they screwed a customer. The former tends to stay private while the latter ends up plastered all over not only the local TV but also the web.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried getting in contact with Chevy Customer Care through CruzeTalk?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Time to name names.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

This is truly unbelievable how you have been treated in this matter, I do not see why you are being punished by this new dealership over the reason of using a prior dealership for work. They should be delighted to have your service & provide a smile & do whatever they can to assist you in this matter. Instead its clear they do not want business & by the way you say they act I don't think I would even want them touching my car. 

I think you should mention the name of this dealership so others that are close in that area can stay far away from them. & matter of fact blast this dealership every forum that you belong too & as *@obermd* mentioned get the local media in on this, this would be a 'juicy' story for them. Shame there ***!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys. Thks for the replys. I took off the valve cover and there was oil everywhere. The entire seal was leaking. Also two spark plugs were loose and all were gapped in the high 40s. I cleaned everything thoroughly and torqued the cover in sequence twice with my snap on. I cleaned and regapped plugs to 28. Reused my ign mod and went for a 6 mile ride. So far it rides like new and idles at 700. No lights on so far. My ign mod clip is missing that metal band it looks like?? It is nit broken but it is missibg smethibg. Will lost pics later


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

here you go......


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

From the look of that image of the ignition coil where the clip is 'missing' mine looks like this as well, seems the 'orange' clip that sits in there is missing as well, honestly do not know where it went missing from the previous dealership or the current one. But oh well, I am interested as well where to find this clip.

Also glad your car is running smooth again, just really sucks how you had to fix the botched up work the previous dealer did its shameful really is, but good to see you back cruzen!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Document all this. Look up Mary Barra's email address (it's public) and send her a copy of everything. She needs to know about these dealerships. Yes, the dealerships are independent but I guarantee if mothership GM contacts them with this information they will clean up their act. I'd also report this to your state's Attorney General's office that regulates companies - they'll want to know as well.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> Document all this. Look up Mary Barra's email address (it's public) and send her a copy of everything. She needs to know about these dealerships. Yes, the dealerships are independent but I guarantee if mothership GM contacts them with this information they will clean up their act. I'd also report this to your state's Attorney General's office that regulates companies - they'll want to know as well.


Who is Mary Barra??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Who is Mary Barra??


She's the big cheese. Can't reach any higher in the company.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

This may help - 

Mary T. Barra
CEO
300 Renaissance Center
Detroit, MI 48243
(313) 556-5000
[email protected]


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys. The car is running great but I am having a tire pressure monitor issue ever since I disconnected the battery. The comp states my front pass tire is at 24 but it is at 34 . Checked all four tires with a quality gauge. Also if i fill the rear tire up the comp says i filled the front one? I selected the relearn feature. The horn beeped twice and it said relearn active. But after 35 miles i still have the issue. How do I fix this??


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Gnfanatic said:


> Guys. The car is running great but I am having a tire pressure monitor issue ever since I disconnected the battery. The comp states my front pass tire is at 24 but it is at 34 . Checked all four tires with a quality gauge. Also if i fill the rear tire up the comp says i filled the front one? I selected the relearn feature. The horn beeped twice and it said relearn active. But after 35 miles i still have the issue. How do I fix this??


I had pretty much the same happen with mine (dealership didn't reset everything when they did a tire rotation). Solution is to just reset the TPMS. Mine's a 2013 so I had to use the relearn tool. Fortunately most tire places and dealerships will have one (or you can get one on Amazon).
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...w-match-tpms-sensors-after-tire-rotation.html


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. Just noticed they are about $80 which sucks. I need new tires soon I might wait till then to do it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Just noticed they are about $80 which sucks. I need new tires soon I might wait till then to do it.


I have Discount Tire do the relearn every time I have them rotate the tires.


----------

